# Centrifuging your wine



## reefman (Mar 18, 2011)

Is anyone Centrifuging their wine after fermentation to remove sediment? 
Is it even feasible for the home winemaker?
It sure would beat racking to get rid of the sediment.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 18, 2011)

I thought of this last year. I'm sure the carboy would break first.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 18, 2011)

It would likely beat up the wine. Racking is about as simple as it gets!


----------



## reefman (Mar 18, 2011)

At least one of the local Maryland wineries is centrifuging  after fermentation, and I would think you'd get a higher yield this way, rather than racking and leaving some fine wine behind. 
Of course, you'd have to switch to Stainless steel fermentors


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 18, 2011)

reefman said:


> rather than racking and leaving some fine wine behind.



After I rack my wine the sediment left behind, along with some good wine, I rack most into a carboy or bottle. Airlock it and place into the refrigerator. No need to worry about headspace.

Two or three days later the sediment has seperated from the good wine and I'll rack that off of the sediment and place in a smaller bottle with an airlock and no head space. This allows you to get an extra bottle of wine and can be used to top off later after clearing or racking later on.

Quite often I have a 5 gallon carboy aging with a magnum or 750ml bottle beside it. The bottles take a #2 bung.

I salvage as much as possible. Any extra beyond that becomes early samples.


----------



## reefman (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks, that's a good suggestion. I didn't like the idea of discarding a bottle or two of wine with the lees.


----------



## Airplanedoc (Mar 18, 2011)

I saw something recently about Pro Chefs using a centrifuge in the kitchen to get the intense flavors from various edibles. I thought this could be great for extracting just what you wanted from various fruits etc for making wine. Sure would beat the hours of filtering I went thru this week to get pear juice with little pulp. I never looked further into it as I imagine a food/lab grade centrifuge of sufficient size is well out of my price range.


----------



## reefman (Mar 18, 2011)

Just found this:
Video on Utube, and the companies website. 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lbhv3W3AFYk[/ame]
http://www.interfil.com.au/centrifuge.html


----------



## BobF (Mar 18, 2011)

reefman said:


> Just found this:
> Video on Utube, and the companies website.


 
I think I'll pass on this one. I like wine too much to subject to torture!!


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree. Can't torture the wine. But the wife.......that might be fun. 
Think I need to dig a pit this weekend.


----------

